# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  CAY CAU RESTAURANT - nhahang360

## keiell

*DE SYLOIA HOTEL & CAY CAU RESTAURANT*

*Đang Cập Nhật*
 

























 

 













*De Syloia Hotel & Cay Cau Restaurant*
*Địa Chỉ: Số 17B Trần Hưng Đạo, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: +84.4.3824 5346*
*Fax: +84.4.3824 1083*
*Email: info@desyloia.com*
*Website: Welcome to De Syloia Hotel - Hanoi, Viet Nam
*
_Nguồn: Kết Nối Không Gian: Nh_

----------

